# Another salt shot....coming out of the shaker



## DavefromCt (Nov 13, 2014)

Was tricky to catch


----------



## Derrel (Nov 13, 2014)

Well-done!!!! I LIKE this!


----------



## Braineack (Nov 13, 2014)

Wow


----------



## Rick50 (Nov 13, 2014)

Thats pretty cool.


----------



## Tran Phuc (Nov 13, 2014)

That's nice. Is it slow motion and macro, sir?


----------



## DavefromCt (Nov 14, 2014)

Tran Phuc said:


> That's nice. Is it slow motion and macro, sir?


Thanks...it was at 1/160th of a second with a flash and macro lens


----------



## DavefromCt (Nov 14, 2014)

Rick50 said:


> Thats pretty cool.


Thanks!


----------



## DavefromCt (Nov 14, 2014)

Braineack said:


> Wow


Thank you!


----------



## DavefromCt (Nov 14, 2014)

Derrel said:


> Well-done!!!! I LIKE this!


Thanks!


----------



## ronlane (Nov 14, 2014)

This is cool. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## JoeW (Nov 14, 2014)

Love it.


----------



## MichaelHenson (Nov 14, 2014)

That's amazing! I'd buy that to hang on my wall...super cool!


----------



## Flyextreme (Nov 14, 2014)

Way cool! Nicely done.


----------



## JustJazzie (Nov 14, 2014)

Nice job! Very creative.


----------



## Heather Koch (Nov 14, 2014)

Nice detail.  Neat shot.  Who knew salt would be this fascinating...


----------



## annamaria (Nov 14, 2014)

Cool shot I like it.


----------



## pjaye (Nov 14, 2014)

Excellent job!  That shot it amazing


----------



## Didereaux (Nov 15, 2014)

Now that is one COOL shot.  KUDOS!


----------



## kdthomas (Nov 20, 2014)

Ingenious  Very much a "thinking person's" shot !!!


----------



## DavefromCt (Nov 20, 2014)

kdthomas said:


> Ingenious  Very much a "thinking person's" shot !!!


Thanks....I do think alot, mostly of weird things like this!


----------

